# Any ideas?



## ohiodude (Jan 25, 2012)

Wf & I have been married for 32 years and are in good shape. Still love each other and enjoy sex 3-6 times per month. She's always been inhibited about sex due to an overly strict childhood (made to feel that sex was dirty.) But she enjoys sex, although it has to be in one of 4 positions, oral is okay, but nothing "kinky."
I am on testosterone injections due to low T, but everything works well.
Our problem is twofold: As I am getting older, it takes me longer to orgasm, and sensations during sex don't feel as vibrant as they did years ago (sometimes rather dull.) To make that worse, my wf gets really wet when she gets excited, and her pelvic floor isn't what it used to be years ago. The combination of low sensitivity (for me) and excess lubrication (for her) makes for a long, sometimes frustrating session. Sometimes we will stop and dry off, but she's quickly flooded again.
I've looked online and have tried niacin, vitamin B6 and L-histidine for me, but that doesn't seem to help much.
Any ideas for either or both of us?
I know they aren't terrible problems (me blasting too fast and her being dry would be much worse) but it's still tough for us.

Thx in advance!
OD


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Is your wife on birth control pills at all? Sometimes the hormones in them causes some women to have a lot of vaginal lubrication.

Does she have the wetness problem at times other than intercourse - a heavier than normal flow during her daily life?

Has she ever been to an ob/gyn to discuss the wetness issue and what kinds of possible solutions there may be?

Is she up for trying different positions - such as ones where her legs may be closed so that there is a tighter feel?

Does she do kegels?


----------



## ohiodude (Jan 25, 2012)

_


Enchantment said:



Is your wife on birth control pills at all? Sometimes the hormones in them causes some women to have a lot of vaginal lubrication.

Click to expand...

_


Enchantment said:


> *No birth control. She had hysterectomy about 10 years ago, but her ovaries were left. She has not started menopause yet.*
> 
> _Does she have the wetness problem at times other than intercourse - a heavier than normal flow during her daily life?_
> 
> ...




*No. No interest there. I'll keep trying.*

Thank you for your help!


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

This seems to be my response to a lot of posts but try a vibrating ring that goes on the base of your penis. Fun for both!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Try different positions, try different arousal gels.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Also they make "tighten up" gel for women. I've never used it but had a friend say her bf loved it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

